# Parking Assist (5DP) retrofit via coding



## bhootnath (May 6, 2006)

Is it possible? I have a 2014 535i LCI with DAP, DAP+ with ACC stop & go, all parking sensors and camera, full list of options in the signature, but without parking assist (5DP). Can this be added via coding? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

no, you need PMA ecu and PMA sensors in the fenders.


Thorsten


----------



## bhootnath (May 6, 2006)




----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

You need also a different JBE and a separate PDC ECU for adding 5DP in your car.

I did the retrofit recently. In 11/2013 BMW changed the PMA. After that date the PMA is able to full automaticly park your car including accelerate and braking. You have just to press and hold the PDC button in the middle.


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

Is it possible to use the newer (11/2013) PMA in an older car?


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Rickardg said:


> Is it possible to use the newer (11/2013) PMA in an older car?


I'm interested as well ;-)


----------



## bhootnath (May 6, 2006)

Mine build date is 6/14 so should have the newer PMA? Then all I need the sensors and coding? Is that right?


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

My F26 8-2014 comes with "New" PMA module only with PDC but without Park assist 5DP. just I bought new module for retrofit park assist, and just add 2 sensors in front bumper. and work perfect.


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

@bhootnath: for my undestanding you need also to replace JBE and retrofit a separat PDC module to get PMA working.


----------



## ramez75 (Sep 18, 2011)

ruben_17non said:


> My F26 8-2014 comes with "New" PMA module only with PDC but without Park assist 5DP. just I bought new module for retrofit park assist, and just add 2 sensors in front bumper. and work perfect.


Hi, I am interested in retrofitting my car with this option. I have a 2015 F06 production date July 2014. I have the following options S3AG, S508, S5DL, S5AS, S5AG, S1CD.

So what exactly do I need, I understand coding is required but what hardware I need to add or replace. I read conflicting parts and I am trying not to buy parts that are not necessary

Thank you

RB


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Seems to be the same like the F10. You have to put the PMA2 module and the sensors into the car. PMA module must be connected with the same Flexray wires you have for S5AG. Simply cut the wirea and insert PMA2. 

The only thing who need more investigation ist the PDC/JBE Module. When no PMA2 is equipped from factory PDC/JBE are one physical module. With PMA2 you probably have to replace JBE and put a separat PDC into you car.


----------



## ramez75 (Sep 18, 2011)

CoolerLutz said:


> Seems to be the same like the F10. You have to put the PMA2 module and the sensors into the car. PMA module must be connected with the same Flexray wires you have for S5AG. Simply cut the wirea and insert PMA2.
> 
> The only thing who need more investigation ist the PDC/JBE Module. When no PMA2 is equipped from factory PDC/JBE are one physical module. With PMA2 you probably have to replace JBE and put a separat PDC into you car.


So my car doesn't have a PMA, the reason I say that, I ran ISTA and was able to see all the modules. I do have a separate JBE and PDC modules.....so I will just need the PMA module and the 2 sensors.....

@Coolerlutz what do u mean cut wire and insert pma2....what wires I need to cut.
Also how do I know if the JBE and PDC modules will work with the PMA . My car is July 2014 production date and comes equipped with driving assist, all surround view, front/rear pdc

Thanks


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Form ISTA-D is see that JBE and PDC are one module. My car is European 2013-6 (pre LCI) F11. So it seems I have to replace the JBE (as it comes with PDC) and then add the PDC module. What is PN number for the JBE box and PDC module? 

Already have the PMA module (6633-6860826)

@CoolerLutz, Do you happen to know the PN#??

Thanks


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

@ramez75: The PMA2 module has a connection to flexray bus and is placed between ZGW and HC2. The fleyxray bus comes from ZGW and goes into PMA2. From PMA2 on another 2 PINs the flexray goes further to HC2. 
At the moment i guess the flexray goes straight from ZGW to HC2 in your car. That means you have to cut the flexray nearby the PMA2 module and connect both sides to PMA2. 

If the PMA2 is not working after coding all depended modules (you see some signal are missing in ISTA/D) you have to replace JBE and install a separat PDC Module instead. 
Thats the way to get it work in my F10 from 2014.


----------

